# The Official Onix & Melody Thread



## woofersus

*The Official Onix, Melody, and Angel City Audio Thread*

*Welcome!*

I talked with Craig about starting this thread quite a while ago, but held off for a variety of reasons. However, for a similarly vague variety of reasons, I think it's now time. Thanks of course to those responsible for "official" Onix threads popping up on a number of other forums, and thanks to Craig that we don't have to hope somebody else will do it here. 

This thread will list the dealers and have some product info, and will list any special promotions or news in the first post so it can be easily found. Feel free to ask questions of dealers or Hugh about any Onix, Melody, or Angel City Audio products here.


*Update 6/5/10: New ACA speakers reach Release Candidate stage, demo tour coming to a city near you :applause:*
*Update 7/17/10: Pennsylvania and Maryland are now part of East Street Audio's territory. All other states formerly part of Calliope Home Audio's territory are "free agents" for now, so contact any of us for help.*
*Update 9/12/10: Angel City Audio will be at RMAF showing the new (final version) ACA Trinity loudspeakers and Melody Tube gear. Come find us in Room 542!*
*Update 10/19/10: The ACA Trinity is final and entering production. Availability is expected in Q1 of next year. Intro prices are now up!*
*Update 11/10/10: Melody introduces three brand new models: The new entry-level MK88, the flagship integrated AN211, and the flagship monoblock MN845. All 3 are currently being reviewed along with the Pure Black 101 preamplifier and the Trinity speakers by various publications*
*Update 12/21/10: ACA and Melody will be showing all kinds of cool stuff at CES in just a couple of weeks. Come see us in room 30-331 of the Venetian Tower!*
*Update 1/11/11: The first batch of Trinity LCR sets is on the water and we expect them to be here in 3-4 weeks. Contact your dealer now if you want in!*


*Current Promotions:*

*SALE:* The new Melody MK88 has been officially christened, and special intro pricing is in order. It is marked down from it's normal $1929 to $1395 until the end of CES in January. This is THE LOWEST price point for any new (a-stock) melody amp you're going to see. Contact your dealer right away!



*The Onix/Melody/ACA Team*

*Angel City Audio*
North American Distributor: Onix and Melody
www.angelcityaudio.com
[email protected]

*Summit Audio Video*
Dealer for: California, Oregon, Washington, Alaska, and Hawaii.
Owner: John Casler
www.summitaudiovideo.com
[email protected] 

*Skiing Ninja*
Dealer for: Colorado, Utah, Arizona, New Mexico, Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, Kansas, North Dakota, Nevada, South Dakota, Nebraska, and Oklahoma.
Owner: The Ninja
www.skiingninja.com
[email protected]

*Motor City Custom Audio*
Dealer for: Canada. Indiana, Illinois, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Missouri, Iowa, and Michigan.
Owner: Kevin Taylor
www.MotorCityCustomAudio.com
[email protected]

*Blue Shift Audio*
Dealer for: North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Tennessee, Mississippi, Alabama, Arkansas, and Florida.
Owner: Derek Wayland
www.blueshiftaudio.com
[email protected]

*East Street Audio*
Dealer for: Ohio, Kentucky, West Virginia, Pennsylvania, and Maryland
Owner: Tim Evans
www.EastStreetAudio.com
[email protected]

*PhenomeNhan Audio Video*
Dealer for: Texas and Louisiana
Owner: Nhan Hoang
www.phenomenhanav.com
[email protected]

.


----------



## woofersus

*Onix Product Line*

*Speakers:*

Monitor 1









Music 1









Bravo









ERT Supertweeter











*Amplifiers:*

XIA-160
Dual Mono Stereo Integrated
160wpc @8ohms
StereoMojo Review









RA-125
Dual Mono Stereo Integrated
125wpc @8ohms









A-65
Stereo Integrated
65wpc @ 8ohms









A-55
Stereo Integrated
55wpc @ 8ohms











*CD Players:*

XCD-50
StereoMojo Review









SACD-15









CD-15









CD-10











*DAC's:*

DAC-25











*Stands:*

25" Stand in Satin Black or Piano Black, top platform sized for Bravo or Monitor 1




















*Cables:*

Power Cables - Thunder II OFC, Statement OCC, Statement II OCC, Reference Silver
Interconnects - Blue OFC, Master OFC, Grand Master OFC
Speaker Cables - SP200 OFC, Master II OFC, Statement OCC, Reference Silver

_Unfortunately we're having trouble getting photos of the cables. I can snap some pics of the few I have here, but I'm no photographer. Stay tuned..._


----------



## woofersus

*Melody Product Line*

*Integrated Amplifiers:*

MK88 (NEW!)
Tubes: KT88x4, 6SN7x4, 6AK5x2
Power: 32w + 32w Class A









Astro Black 40 (Formerly I34)
Tubes: EL34x4, 6SN7x4, 101Dx1
Power: 40w + 40w Class AB1









Astro Black 50 (Formerly I880)
Tubes: KT88x4, 6SN7x4, 101Dx1
Power: 50w + 50w Class AB1
Stereo Times Review (2007 Most Wanted award, as well as Editor's Choice)









Astro Black 22 (Formerly I2A3)
Tubes: 2A3x4, 6SN7x4, 101Dx1
Power: 18w + 18w Class AB1
6moons Review









Astro Black 8 (Formerly I300B)
Tubes: 300Bx2, 6SN7x4, 101Dx1
Power: 8w + 8w Class A









AN211 (NEW!)
Tubes: 211x2, 4P1Sx2, 12AX7x1, 5U4x1
Power: 16w + 16w Class A









AN300B (NEW!)
Tubes: 300Bx2, 4P1Sx2, 12AX7x1, 5Z3x1
Power: 22w + 22W Class A
[Picture Coming Soon]

*Mono Block Amplifiers:*

Pure Black 28 (Formerly M300BP)
Tubes: 300Bx2, 6SN7x2
Power: 28w Class AB1









Pure Black 22 (Formerly M2A3)
Tubes: 2A3x2, 6SN7x2
Power: 18w Class AB1









Pure Black 50 (Formerly M880)
Tubes: KT88x2, 6SN7x2
Power: 50W Class AB1
6moons Review









Pure Black 8 (Formerly M300B)
Tubes: 300Bx1, 6SN7x1, 5AR4x1
Power: 8w Class A









Pure Black 88 (Formerly M88Q)
Tubes: KT88x4, 12AU7x4
Power: 90w Class AB1









M845
Tubes: 845x1, 2A3x1, 6SN7x1
Power: 18w Class AB1









PM845
Tubes: 845x2, 2A3x1, 6SN7x1
Power: 70w Class A









MN845 (NEW!)
Tubes: 845x4, 2A3x1, 12BH7x1, 5Z8Px1
Power: 150w Class A











*Preamplifiers:*

Pure Black 101 (Formerly P1688 Signature)
Tubes: 101Dx2, 6SN7x4, 5AR4x1
Dagogo Review (also includes the old S88 monoblocks which have become the M880's after some improvements)


----------



## woofersus

*Angel City Audio Product Line*

The first product from Angel City Audio is almost upon us. Stay tuned for more info as it becomes available

The first batch of Trinity monitors is on the water and we expect them to be here in approximately 3 weeks. The first run is limited in size so contact your dealer right away if you want in. Also, the intro pricing won't continue forever, so delay at your own risk...

*Meet the ACA Trinity:*

A 2-way, rear ported, offset MTM design using two 7" Atohm woofers and a Vifa XT25 tweeter. They were designed as an LCR set with matching front baffles
There will be two variants - the Trinity-CS measuring 9x24x12 and the Trinity-LR measuring 9x24x16. The larger "LR" models are tuned lower and are designed to be the L/R of an HT setup and for 2-channel while the "CS" models are designed to be center and surround speakers. However, the matching baffles will allow mixing and matching of any combination of the two models.
They will be equipped with high quality crossover parts and lined with NoRez standard.
Cabinets will be built in China and will be available in Satin Rosewood, Piano Rosewood, and Piano Black at launch - crossovers and final assembly will be done here in the U.S.
Designed to be a new ACA product unrelated to Onix, but using the same drivers as the Reference 3 loudspeaker and voiced to function well as a center channel for them. (and a BIG upgrade from the old Ref 100)

*Specifications:*

Frequency Response: LR-40hz-37khz (+/-3db)
Impedance: 4 ohms nominal
Sensitivity: 90db
Dimensions: C-9x24x12, LR-9x24x16
Weight: LR-50lbs
_Note: The designer tells me that the 40hz rating is a bit conservative - it's probably closer to the mid 30's_

*Introductory Pricing (prices good until stock is on hand)*

*Trinity-CS*
Satin Rosewood - $699
Piano Black - $774
Piano Rosewood - $799
*Trinity-LR Pair*
Satin Rosewood - $1699
Piano Black - $1799
Piano Rosewood - $1849
*Trinity LCR Trio (2xLR, 1xCS)*
Satin Rosewood - $2278
Piano Black - $2509
Piano Rosewood - $2581
*Trinity 5.0 Set (2xLR, 3xCS)*
Satin Rosewood - $3469
Piano Black - $3959
Piano Rosewood - $4079

_Note: The "CS" and "LR" models can be mixed and matched to form any combination you want. Just add up the prices of the number of CS's and the number of LR pairs you want and then subtract 5% to get the bundle price._


*Pictures of the production samples:*
















*On display at RMAF:*









*Premium finishes at CES*


----------



## imported_uw69

no more ref 3's?:woo:


----------



## sandbagger

uw69 said:


> no more ref 3's?:woo:


They can be acquired:saywhat:

just get in touch with your rep


----------



## woofersus

I went ahead and put the Ref 3 back on the list as it appears we will continue to have availability. If that changes I'll take it off.

I also added a bunch of links to reviews.


----------



## imported_uw69

woofersus said:


> I went ahead and put the Ref 3 back on the list as it appears we will continue to have availability. If that changes I'll take it off.
> 
> I also added a bunch of links to reviews.


price?


----------



## rsa

uw69 said:


> price?


http://www.eaststreetaudio.com/Products/29-onix-reference-3.aspx


----------



## woofersus

uw69 said:


> price?


Word from above tells me the new official Ref 3 pricing is $2800 for rosewood, and $3200 for Piano Black and Piano Birdseye Maple. It's updated on my website.


----------



## woofersus

*Update on the new LCR!*

Hugh has received production samples of his new speakers! There are more pics in post #4 on the first page, but here's a sample:


----------



## imported_edward

woofersus said:


> Angel City Audio (Onix & Melody distributor) is developing their own line of products that will be sold through their distribution network. The first product will be an LCR speaker set using the same drivers as the Ref 3. It will NOT be an Onix product, but will also serve as the center channel Reference owners have always wanted - especially the Ref 3.
> 
> 
> *EDIT: They're Here! See pictures below...*
> 
> Posted 3/24/10 by Hugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First pictures of the production samples:*


i may not understand this properly but,
if the Speakers will be sold with No-Rez then shouldn't the critical listening be done without the No-Rez??


----------



## persisting1

Looks great!

Are the specs posted?


----------



## rsa

woofersus said:


> Word from above tells me the new official Ref 3 pricing is $2800 for rosewood, and $3200 for Piano Black and Piano Birdseye Maple.


NOW you tell me. :fryingpan:


----------



## TooManyToys

1). I hate all of you.

2). That is an extremely deep speaker. All of a sudden my Ref 100 SNM+SC is feeling a little more comfortable.


----------



## woofersus

edward said:


> i may not understand this properly but,
> if the Speakers will be sold with No-Rez then shouldn't the critical listening be done without the No-Rez??


I'm not sure I follow. The stock version of the speaker will have NoRez, so that's how we're going to demo it. The design work was done without NoRez, but we want to hear it the way the customer will for final evaluation. In fact, some of us may be organizing some gtg's when we get our turn with the production samples so others can give feedback as well.



rsa said:


> NOW you tell me. :fryingpan:


Sorry! Went to press as soon as I got the news myself...



TooManyToys said:


> 1). I hate all of you.
> 
> 2). That is an extremely deep speaker. All of a sudden my Ref 100 SNM+SC is feeling a little more comfortable.


The L/R speakers are actually deeper than the "C" version. The center will be 9H x 24W x 12D, (compared to 8.75H x 22W x 10.75D for the Ref 100) and the L/R's will be 9x24x16. This was done so that the L/R speakers would have more cabinet volume and could get better bass extension for 2-channel use. Naturally, the center doesn't need to go as low. However, given the 7" drivers in it, I'm guessing it will still do OK in the bass department should somebody want to use 3 of the shallower version for space reasons.


----------



## woofersus

persisting1 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Are the specs posted?


Other than the dimensions I just posted, no. I'm sure Hugh has a rough estimate based on the design work, but they haven't been officially measured in their current form yet. I'll be sure to post them as soon as they are available and I get the green light to do so.


----------



## TooManyToys

woofersus said:


> .....The L/R speakers are actually deeper than the "C" version. The center will be 9H x 24W x 12D, (compared to 8.75H x 22W x 10.75D for the Ref 100) and the L/R's will be 9x24x16. ....


OK, thought they were all the same and was going on the last two pictures. On further review the center is not as deep.


----------



## woofersus

TooManyToys said:


> OK, thought they were all the same and was going on the last two pictures. On further review the center is not as deep.


I thought it was an optical illusion at first myself, until Hugh confirmed the change. The original concept was 3 identical speakers the size of the shallower one in center, but the idea came up that a deeper version would allow for lower bass extension in 2-channel with the same voicing as the center, and at a minimum of added production expense. Bear in mind these aren't 100% locked in stone at this point - hence the dealer demo tour - but that's the general idea behind it.

When I get a chance in a little bit I'll update the 1st page post with the new info.


----------



## woofersus

Hey everybody, we've proposed a circle for Angel City Audio on AudioCircle. It would be great if you guys could support that effort by voting and commenting in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## skeeter99

woofersus said:


> Hey everybody, we've proposed a circle for Angel City Audio on AudioCircle. It would be great if you guys could support that effort by voting and commenting in this thread. Thanks!


Support vote cast :clapper:


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Great work with this thread, Tim! It is very much appreciated. Also a great big thanks to everyone for your support!


----------



## thotfulspot

price on the center? Or will it be priced the same as the Reference 3?


----------



## woofersus

Hugh has estimated that it will be priced similarly to the Ref 3's, but nothing is locked in stone yet.


----------



## imported_NickS

thotfulspot said:


> price on the center? Or will it be priced the same as the Reference 3?


...and will it be available in Piano Black?


----------



## rsa

NickS said:


> ...and will it be available in Piano Black?


Per Hugh, at this time, the answer is yes. Also, Rosewood, Satin Black, and Piano Rosewood.


----------



## woofersus

Bad news guys, the Circle is a no go because Hugh is a distributor, not a manufacturer. (yet) Hopefully things will change when the new speakers are ready to go later this year.

Also, we've recieved word from Mr. Pu that he's decided not to continue producing the Ref 3's. They're all gone.


----------



## quadman

woofersus said:


> Bad news guys, the Circle is a no go because Hugh is a distributor, not a manufacturer. (yet) Hopefully things will change when the new speakers are ready to go later this year.
> 
> Also, we've recieved word from Mr. Pu that he's decided not to continue producing the Ref 3's. They're all gone.


Oh man.... that's too bad on BOTH fronts. I always loved that Ref 3. It was such an effortless speaker. But the Hugh-man will find a way to make it work. If not with the Ref 3, then he'll come up with something. Of that I'm certain.


----------



## etcarroll

Glad I grabbed my Ref 3s.


----------



## woofersus

etcarroll said:


> Glad I grabbed my Ref 3s.


Tell me about it. I had just decided I wanted to pick up some Rosewood Ref 3's too. Ah well, maybe some more will pop up used.


----------



## TooManyToys

woofersus said:


> ........Also, we've recieved word from Mr. Pu that he's decided not to continue producing the Ref 3's. They're all gone.


Wow. I've got two pairs of rare collectibles!


----------



## TooManyToys

etcarroll said:


> Glad I grabbed my Ref 3s.



We'll see if that's true after you get some time to sit down and review between your half dozen set of speakers in the house.


----------



## etcarroll

TooManyToys said:


> We'll see if that's true after you get some time to sit down and review between your half dozen set of speakers in the house.


Look who's talking!

I seem to be breeding amps all of a sudden as well.

And I got the Maverick 1 DAC from the NY Rave boys for another week, I'm tripping over gear. :rock:


----------



## TooManyToys

I'll meet your amp and raise you a pre-pro.


----------



## woofersus

Couple of quick announcements added to the 1st post. First, there are some dealers selling a few demo pieces at a discount. Check with your local dealer to see what's available. I guarantee there's never going to be a better time to grab a world class amp (XIA-160) or cd player (XCD-50) as I'm pretty sure between all of us there is at least one of each of those available.

Second, the LCR speakers Hugh has been working on have reached an important milestone. After working with the designer on some crossover changes these past few weeks (which is why they couldn't make it to AKfest as we had hoped) Hugh has declared that the sauce is just right. Barring any setbacks they will be headed to Skiing Ninja HQ soon so that the Sean can have his way with them (they've already got the good stuff on the XO boards, but they'll be getting stuffed with NoRez too) and then they will be headed to each dealer so we can all hear them and give our feedback. Why does that matter to you? Because if you're dying to hear them and you happen to be within driving distance of one of us, you should drop a line soon so that we can let you know when the schedule is finalized. Some gatherings will definitely be happening. Once we've all heard them and the thumbs up is given, we'll go to production.


----------



## woofersus

Oh, and one more thing. Those sweet looking melody amps (and preamp) are now officially available.


----------



## woofersus

woofersus said:


> Couple of quick announcements added to the 1st post. First, there are some dealers selling a few demo pieces at a discount. Check with your local dealer to see what's available. I guarantee there's never going to be a better time to grab a world class amp (XIA-160) or cd player (XCD-50) as I'm pretty sure between all of us there is at least one of each of those available.
> 
> Second, the LCR speakers Hugh has been working on have reached an important milestone. After working with the designer on some crossover changes these past few weeks (which is why they couldn't make it to AKfest as we had hoped) Hugh has declared that the sauce is just right. Barring any setbacks they will be headed to Skiing Ninja HQ soon so that the Sean can have his way with them (they've already got the good stuff on the XO boards, but they'll be getting stuffed with NoRez too) and then they will be headed to each dealer so we can all hear them and give our feedback. Why does that matter to you? Because if you're dying to hear them and you happen to be within driving distance of one of us, you should drop a line soon so that we can let you know when the schedule is finalized. Some gatherings will definitely be happening. Once we've all heard them and the thumbs up is given, we'll go to production.


*
UPDATE:* The LCR's are at the Ninja's lair getting stuffed with NoRez as we speak. First impressions coming VERY soon. Contact your dealer if you want to hear these when they come to town!!!


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Can't wait to get my turn with those speakers 

I received my Melody M845 mono blocks today...just burning in with some nice music while I work. Integrating it with my new Emo pre-amp into my HT system took quite a while to add new wires and move some around. I don't know if I will be able to put the entertainment cabinet back in its position with the added weight of the pre- and thw 2 mono blocks


----------



## dguarnaccia

Wow, that stand for the Onix speakers is really beautiful. Is there any chance to get that any shorter? I'd love to pick up something like that for the Abbey's I have on order. Do you guys know if those are offered in 16-18 inch heights and perhaps a 12in high for a center channel? If not, have you seen something similar in those sizes? 

I've scoured the internet and all I can find is the same old junky pole/platform look. I'm looking for something a bit more elegant like the Onix stand.


----------



## woofersus

dguarnaccia said:


> Wow, that stand for the Onix speakers is really beautiful. Is there any chance to get that any shorter? I'd love to pick up something like that for the Abbey's I have on order. Do you guys know if those are offered in 16-18 inch heights and perhaps a 12in high for a center channel? If not, have you seen something similar in those sizes?
> 
> I've scoured the internet and all I can find is the same old junky pole/platform look. I'm looking for something a bit more elegant like the Onix stand.


Wow, those abbey's must be big! I actually wish my stands were about an inch taller. (regular height is 25")

We have drawings for a center stand that will look very nice (matching the look of the regular stands but lower and wider) but I'm not totally sure what their status is right now. I'd assume we'll have some of those built when the LCR's officially start production. The platform is to be tilted slightly upwards, but depending on how its executed it may be possible to put a level platform on top as well.

As far as different heights for the regular stands, it's not out of the question. In fact, we've discussed some shorter stands for large speakers, such as Mark Seaton's Catalysts. The problem is that there are minimum order quantities and such, so a one-off may not be possible. We'd have to consult Hugh on that one. If we can get a bunch of people interested in a certain height, it can definitely be done.

_edit: I noticed there wasn't a picture of the piano black version on the first page, so I added one_


----------



## dguarnaccia

woofersus said:


> Wow, those abbey's must be big!


They are pretty big their class. They measure 29" x 15" x 12" and Dr. Geddes recommended stands between 18-24 inches high, so I'd like to stay on the low end of that, but have some flexibility. 

If you think you'll be able to do something here, I may find a cheap, short term solution then. I'd love to have some stands like these.


----------



## HughACA

Well,

As long as you don't mind the top plates to be on a smaller scale and willing to get our 25" stands then we do have some PB in stock.

By the way, where are you located?


dguarnaccia said:


> They are pretty big their class. They measure 29" x 15" x 12" and Dr. Geddes recommended stands between 18-24 inches high, so I'd like to stay on the low end of that, but have some flexibility.
> 
> If you think you'll be able to do something here, I may find a cheap, short term solution then. I'd love to have some stands like these.


----------



## HughACA

Where are the 'professional' pictures SH? 


PhenomeNhan said:


> Can't wait to get my turn with those speakers
> 
> I received my Melody M845 mono blocks today...just burning in with some nice music while I work. Integrating it with my new Emo pre-amp into my HT system took quite a while to add new wires and move some around. I don't know if I will be able to put the entertainment cabinet back in its position with the added weight of the pre- and thw 2 mono blocks


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Hugh said:


> Where are the 'professional' pictures SH?


I have to clean up the mess before I take any pictures. A lot of work went into adding and moving huge wires in very tight spaces. I'm still kinda short on a couple of cables (since one of the interconnects is on the verge of breaking off right now) I want to hook into the pre-amp, so I can play music from multiple sources (Oppo, Onix CD-15, Squeezebox, and a player to be named later  

The wiring needs to be completed, so I don't have to re-wire anytime soon. It's getting too difficult to slide an entertainment center that weighs probably north of 700 lbs with all the components and cables I have in and going thru that thing


----------



## dguarnaccia

> By the way, where are you located?


I'm up in Oregon


----------



## woofersus

dguarnaccia said:


> They are pretty big their class. They measure 29" x 15" x 12" and Dr. Geddes recommended stands between 18-24 inches high, so I'd like to stay on the low end of that, but have some flexibility.
> 
> If you think you'll be able to do something here, I may find a cheap, short term solution then. I'd love to have some stands like these.


FWIW I just realized that our 25" height is including the spikes. I can check mine in the morning, but I'd imagine that means you'd be at 24" without them.


----------



## mike_p

PhenomeNhan said:


> I have to clean up the mess before I take any pictures. A lot of work went into adding and moving huge wires in very tight spaces. I'm still kinda short on a couple of cables (since one of the interconnects is on the verge of breaking off right now) I want to hook into the pre-amp, so I can play music from multiple sources (Oppo, Onix CD-15, Squeezebox, and a player to be named later
> 
> The wiring needs to be completed, so I don't have to re-wire anytime soon. It's getting too difficult to slide an entertainment center that weighs probably north of 700 lbs with all the components and cables I have in and going thru that thing


Did you add a few more fans while you were in there? 

****, where is that hot, sweaty smiley?:stirthepot:


----------



## tesseract

dguarnaccia said:


> Wow, that stand for the Onix speakers is really beautiful. Is there any chance to get that any shorter? I'd love to pick up something like that for the Abbey's I have on order. Do you guys know if those are offered in 16-18 inch heights and perhaps a 12in high for a center channel? If not, have you seen something similar in those sizes?


I would advise against a shorter stand, keep in mind the floor bounce. Stick with Geddes' recommendation. I realize that concessions might have to be made with a center channel.


----------



## dguarnaccia

tesseract said:


> I would advise against a shorter stand, keep in mind the floor bounce. Stick with Geddes' recommendation. I realize that concessions might have to be made with a center channel.


Here's my math. The driver and waveguides are 12 inches in diameter. So that likely puts the center of the waveguide around 20 inches from the bottom of the speaker. If ear height is 36 inches, then I was shooting for 16 inches to get it centered vertically. I could live with 20-22 inches, but I think 25 is a bit too tall.


----------



## HughACA

Is this your speaker's model?

http://www.gedlee.com/abbey.htm



dguarnaccia said:


> Here's my math. The driver and waveguides are 12 inches in diameter. So that likely puts the center of the waveguide around 20 inches from the bottom of the speaker. If ear height is 36 inches, then I was shooting for 16 inches to get it centered vertically. I could live with 20-22 inches, but I think 25 is a bit too tall.


----------



## woofersus

Perhaps Geddes' recommendation is based on aligning the center between the drivers with ear height rather than the center of the waveguide. His recommendation would otherwise seem a bit high if your math is correct. Personally, I like to have the tweeters about an inch or so above my ears as long as I'm outside the nearfield.


----------



## dguarnaccia

Hugh said:


> Is this your speaker's model?
> 
> http://www.gedlee.com/abbey.htm


Yes, Hugh, that's the right speaker.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Michael Perry said:


> Did you add a few more fans while you were in there?
> 
> ****, where is that hot, sweaty smiley?:stirthepot:


I gave up on the fans  I am cutting out a bigger hole in the back for easier access and air movement. But my system is still no where as complex as yours


----------



## PhenomeNhan

dguarnaccia said:


> Yes, Hugh, that's the right speaker.


That speaker looks very interesting. I wonder what the cabinet material is made of (I know it's "solid polyurethane"). The picture makes it look like an average-sized bookshelf...not the 29" almost tower-sized speaker it is  Do they offer the cabinet material as a kit?


----------



## dguarnaccia

They do offer a kit, but I think you get the cabinet preformed, and just have to wire the crossover, install speakers and paint the thing. You save about 400 bucks a speaker doing it yourself.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

dguarnaccia said:


> They do offer a kit, but I think you get the cabinet preformed, and just have to wire the crossover, install speakers and paint the thing. You save about 400 bucks a speaker doing it yourself.


Thanks...sounds good.


----------



## HughACA

Are you sure your ear height is actually at 36in?

To my knowledge, it's better to have the tweeter a tad higher, 1 to 2in, than lower than your ear height sitting down so it really depends on how tall you are.

Our stand may or may not work for you.

Just let us know.


dguarnaccia said:


> Here's my math. The driver and waveguides are 12 inches in diameter. So that likely puts the center of the waveguide around 20 inches from the bottom of the speaker. If ear height is 36 inches, then I was shooting for 16 inches to get it centered vertically. I could live with 20-22 inches, but I think 25 is a bit too tall.


----------



## HughACA

SH,

We are still waiting for pictures of the amps.

Who cares about your entertainment center.  

Remember that you are of the very few in The US who actually has those monos. 


PhenomeNhan said:


> I gave up on the fans  I am cutting out a bigger hole in the back for easier access and air movement. But my system is still no where as complex as yours


----------



## dguarnaccia

Hugh, any idea when you folks might come out with something for a center channel?


----------



## HughACA

I already put the wheel in motion.

It should be real soon.

I'll let you know as soon as a firm date is confirmed.


dguarnaccia said:


> Hugh, any idea when you folks might come out with something for a center channel?


----------



## dguarnaccia

Super, gonna do some more measurements on ear height. What is the dimmentions on the top plate by chance? It looks big enough but want to be sure


----------



## PhenomeNhan

My new melody M845s...will take more pictures tomorrow, as the lighting wasn't very good on some of the pictures I took. Sounds really good so far...


----------



## HughACA

It will be big enough to accommodate our own Center.


dguarnaccia said:


> Super, gonna do some more measurements on ear height. What is the dimmentions on the top plate by chance? It looks big enough but want to be sure


----------



## HughACA

Looking good SH.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Hugh said:


> Looking good SH.


Down-rezing took a hit


----------



## HughACA

Huh?  


PhenomeNhan said:


> Down-*rezing* took a hit


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Hugh said:


> Huh?


I was lazy yesterday and did cropping via taking a screenshot, rather than doing it correctly with GIMP. The screenshot was a down-rez and then when uploading to this site, it is further down-rez'd.

Here's a couple more from today. I really need to get a photo staging kit, as well as a remote control for the camera


----------



## persisting1

Wow, those are some good looking amps. I'll own a pair one day that's for sure.


----------



## mike_p

Nhan,

Nice monos!


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Thanks, guys. I'm really enjoying them right now. These things are really heavy


----------



## HughACA

Heavy?

I thought you're much younger and way stronger than this skinny old guy? 


PhenomeNhan said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm really enjoying them right now. These things are really heavy


----------



## mike_p

PhenomeNhan said:


> I gave up on the fans  I am cutting out a bigger hole in the back for easier access and air movement. But my system is still no where as complex as yours


Skylights...windows, or are the monos going to be on the outside of your entertainment center? Way too nice looking to be out of view.


----------



## woofersus

Michael Perry said:


> Skylights...windows, or are the monos going to be on the outside of your entertainment center? Way too nice looking to be out of view.


Probably way too hot to be inside of anything anyhow. Those 845's are some big glass.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Hugh said:


> Heavy?
> 
> I thought you're much younger and way stronger than this skinny old guy?


They are heavy nonetheless. I also hurt my left wrist a couple of weeks ago, so any weight would be strenuous on it 




Michael Perry said:


> Skylights...windows, or are the monos going to be on the outside of your entertainment center? Way too nice looking to be out of view.


Yep, they are definitely on the outside of the cabinet. They are flanking my center speaker.




woofersus said:


> Probably way too hot to be inside of anything anyhow. Those 845's are some big glass.


Yes, the bulbs are HUGE!


----------



## imported_edward

need some clarification please
melody does not produce the CD player that chimed in at about 75lbs?
or am i mistaken as to the company that builds it?
All i see at the melody site are amps, preamps and integrated?


----------



## HughACA

Ed,

Melody discontinued their cd player.

However, they will come out with one by the end of the year.

Thanks,


edward said:


> need some clarification please
> melody does not produce the CD player that chimed in at about 75lbs?
> or am i mistaken as to the company that builds it?
> All i see at the melody site are amps, preamps and integrated?


----------



## woofersus

Guys, since not everybody noticed the changes and there were some questions, I wanted to note the territory changes in the first post of this thread. As Calliope Home Audio is closing their doors, most of Michael Bishop's old territory is sort of dealerless. Pennsylvania and Maryland is now part of my territory, and if you are in any of the other states (New England area plus DC and VA) you can work with any of us. Consider yourselves free agents. Also, Alabama and Flordia are now served by Engulf Audio, and Louisiana has shifted to Phenomenhan AV.

Oh, and it looks like the new LCR's will be in Ohio next weekend. Anybody interested in having a listen with me? :jiggy:


----------



## TwoTwo

PhenomeNhan said:


> I was lazy yesterday and did cropping via taking a screenshot, rather than doing it correctly with GIMP. The screenshot was a down-rez and then when uploading to this site, it is further down-rez'd.
> 
> Here's a couple more from today. I really need to get a photo staging kit, as well as a remote control for the camera


Oooh... nice Melody. Did you try it with any of your Onix speaker yet?


----------



## PhenomeNhan

TwoTwo said:


> Oooh... nice Melody. Did you try it with any of your Onix speaker yet?


Thanks, Michael. I don't have my pair of Onix speakers here, but will get them back this Saturday, along with a bunch of my other Onix stuff. Bring your Ref 1s over for a listen when I get the LCRs here


----------



## TwoTwo

PhenomeNhan said:


> Thanks, Michael. I don't have my pair of Onix speakers here, but will get them back this Saturday, along with a bunch of my other Onix stuff. Bring your Ref 1s over for a listen when I get the LCRs here


Looking forward to it. Maybe I'll also bring the Ref100. Do you know anybody in town that might have the Ninja'd Ref1s or Ref100? 
Those will also be good candidates for comparison.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

TwoTwo said:


> Looking forward to it. Maybe I'll also bring the Ref100. Do you know anybody in town that might have the Ninja'd Ref1s or Ref100?
> Those will also be good candidates for comparison.


I'm not sure I know of someone that owns those 2. Most of the DFW people from the AV321 days have slowly faded from the audio scene  Hopefully, we can get more interest going again with some GTGs :rock:


----------



## TwoTwo

PhenomeNhan said:


> ...Hopefully, we can get more interest going again with some GTGs :rock:


You have my vote on that. :little group:


----------



## TooManyToys

PhenomeNhan said:


> I'm not sure I know of someone that owns those 2. ......


I have both! I have both!

But a little far for you guys to travel.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

TooManyToys said:


> I have both! I have both!
> 
> But a little far for you guys to travel.


How about you letting us borrow them for a weekend?


----------



## woofersus

Just drive out there and pick them up...


----------



## HughACA

Jack,

Better yet, you can always take a road trip to DFW. 

Sometime mid September would be just fine and I promise you'll be pleasantly surprised, in more way than one.


----------



## woofersus

I've updated the ACA post on the first page with updated info about the new speakers (actually mostly I've gathered the info that was spread all over the interwebs) and info about RMAF as well as upcoming promotions for the show.

Also, we have finally named the child, and it will be henceforth be known as Trinity. Make sure you come hear them in Denver!


----------



## mobileusa

maybe shouldn't announce but i am trying to get a "live" feed for the gtg tonight on qik.com/mobileusa....

plans could change but it is my tentative plan...


----------



## mobileusa

more pics

http://horen.lifeme.net/lcr-beta-test-f38/lcr-beta-test-t270-50.htm#1819


----------



## PhenomeNhan

They are here!!!! Really heavy boxes. And the boxes looked really worn out at this point having been shipped so many times  So busy with my job right now, I'm not able to enjoy their being here. Need to go eat lunch at 1:30, since I have a few minutes to at least enjoy food


----------



## HughACA

What is this about 'Enjoy Food'? 

Need a new and more appropriate nickname? :whoopie:


PhenomeNhan said:


> They are here!!!! Really heavy boxes. And the boxes looked really worn out at this point having been shipped so many times  So busy with my job right now, I'm not able to enjoy their being here. Need to go eat lunch at 1:30, since I have a few minutes to at least enjoy food


----------



## persisting1

mobileusa said:


> more pics
> 
> http://horen.lifeme.net/lcr-beta-test-f38/lcr-beta-test-t270-50.htm#1819


The Trinities look like beasts ( a subtle that is). Can't wait to hear them.


----------



## TwoTwo

PhenomeNhan said:


> They are here!!!! Really heavy boxes. And the boxes looked really worn out at this point having been shipped so many times  So busy with my job right now, I'm not able to enjoy their being here. Need to go eat lunch at 1:30, since I have a few minutes to at least enjoy food


I thought this is your job...:biglaugh: Good to hear they made it ok. Can't wait to hear them.


----------



## woofersus

Motor City Custom Audio has a new website. 1st post updated.


----------



## rsa

Finally! Motor City Custom Audio has a website.


----------



## woofersus

A couple of announcements:

First, there are brand new Melody products now available. A couple of these were shown at RMAF this past weekend.

*MK88 Stereo Integrated Amplifier*
Tubes: KT88x4, 6SJ7x4, 6AK5x4
Power: 32w + 32w Class A
Price: $1929 *(Special Intro Price of $1350 until CES!!!)*









*AN211 Stereo Integrated Amplifier*
Tubes: 211x2, 4P1Sx2, 12AX7x1, 5U4x1
Power: 16w + 16w Class A
Price: $5679









*AN300B Stereo Integrated Amplifier*
Tubes: 300Bx2, 4P1Sx2, 12AX7x1, 5Z3x1
Power: 22w + 22W Class A
Price: $5679
[No picture yet, but it looks just like the AN211 but with different tubes]

*MN845 Mono Amplifier Pair*
Tubes: 845x4, 2A3x1, 12BH7x1, 5Z8Px1
Power: 150w Class A (Yes, you read that correctly - _150w Class A. Each._)
Price: $12,869









I have updated the product pages on page 1 with this info.

The second news item is introductory pricing for the Trinity. However, I realized there was a small math discrepancy as I was about to post, so I'll get back to that as soon as possible. (the tease factor here was totally unintentional I promise...)


----------



## HughACA

Did I do 'dat'? 


woofersus said:


> A couple of announcements:
> 
> The second news item is introductory pricing for the Trinity. However, I realized there was a small math discrepancy as I was about to post, so I'll get back to that as soon as possible. (the tease factor here was totally unintentional I promise...)


----------



## skeeter99

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm going to be hosting a GTG November 13th to show off Hugh's new Trinity LCR as well as a Melody Integrated (don't know which one yet). Details are here: http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3494 

Scott


----------



## HughACA

I'd like to say thanks to Mr. AH for doing this.


----------



## skeeter99

Hugh said:


> I'd like to say thanks to Mr. AH for doing this.


My pleasure! It'll be a fun day, and a fun couple days leading up to the event while I get to spend time with these bad boys :rock:


----------



## HughACA

Currently listening to MK88, our new entry-level integrated amp., trying to break it in prior to being picked up by a reviewer. 

I love Melody gears."thumbsup:


----------



## skeeter99

Hugh said:


> Currently listening to MK88, our new entry-level integrated amp., trying to break it in prior to being picked up by a reviewer.
> 
> I love Melody gears."thumbsup:


Dang that's pretty! What's retail on it and what are you driving with this?


----------



## HughACA

Retail is $1,929 and we are currently running a special from now until CES for $1,395.

They are playing with my Lector CDP-7TL & LS6.


skeeter99 said:


> Dang that's pretty! What's retail on it and what are you driving with this?


----------



## skeeter99

Hugh said:


> Retail is $1,929 and we are currently running a special from now until CES for $1,350.
> 
> They are playing with my Lector CDP-7TL & LS6.


Suh-Weet!


----------



## HughACA

*Look here*

I'm in tube heaven. 

This was taken a few minutes ago with just the flash of my ****** pocket camera.


----------



## skeeter99

My Oh My! That's a lot of pretty looking space heaters  SWEET!


----------



## HughACA

It's winter, right?  

You should have seen those in the dark...BEAUTIFUL!

And the sound, oh so sweet. 

I'll need to move the Trinity in this room to see how they like those tubes.


----------



## woofersus

I thought you had already been using the PM845's. I'm looking forward to hearing them myself. I'm even MORE looking forward to hearing the new MN845 monsters! Talk about space heaters...


In other news, I updated the first page with the MK88 intro pricing sale.


----------



## HughACA

Nope.

First time ever.

Time to put my Joule Electra VZN-100 up for sale. 


woofersus said:


> I thought you had already been using the PM845's. I'm looking forward to hearing them myself. I'm even MORE looking forward to hearing the new MN845 monsters! Talk about space heaters...
> 
> 
> In other news, I updated the first page with the MK88 intro pricing sale.


----------



## TooManyToys

*Joule Electra VZN-100*

1: Have you ever used these with your Ref 3s?

2: Do you take Lay-a-way?


----------



## HughACA

Jack,

1. Yes I did. I also tried with my Trinity.

2. Talk to me. 



TooManyToys said:


> *Joule Electra VZN-100*
> 
> 1: Have you ever used these with your Ref 3s?
> 
> 2: Do you take Lay-a-way?


----------



## woofersus

Ok folks, after long delay and anticipation, the intro pricing for the ACA Trinity series is officially announced! We are offering a killer intro deal for the early adopters, so contact your dealer to get on the initial order list. We won't be asking for any money until the cabinets are built and en route, at which point there will be a 10% (refundable) deposit needed to keep your place in line. The rest will be charged when they ship to you. Once we have stock on hand, the price will be _at least_ $100 higher for the Trinity-CS and $200 higher for a Trinity-LR pair. Don't wait if you already know you want some!

*Introductory Pricing (prices good until stock is on hand)*

*Trinity-CS*
Satin Rosewood - $699
Piano Black - $774
Piano Rosewood - $799
*Trinity-LR Pair*
Satin Rosewood - $1699
Piano Black - $1799
Piano Rosewood - $1849
*Trinity LCR Trio (2xLR, 1xCS)*
Satin Rosewood - $2278
Piano Black - $2509
Piano Rosewood - $2581
*Trinity 5.0 Set (2xLR, 3xCS)*
Satin Rosewood - $3469
Piano Black - $3959
Piano Rosewood - $4079

_Note: The "CS" and "LR" models can be mixed and matched to form any combination you want. Just add up the prices of the number of CS's and the number of LR pairs you want and then subtract 5% to get the bundle price._


----------



## skeeter99

woofersus said:


> Ok folks, after long delay and anticipation, the intro pricing for the ACA Trinity series is officially announced! We are offering a killer intro deal for the early adopters, so contact your dealer to get on the initial order list. We won't be asking for any money until the cabinets are built and en route, at which point there will be a 10% (refundable) deposit needed to keep your place in line. The rest will be charged when they ship to you. Once we have stock on hand, the price will be _at least_ $100 higher for the Trinity-CS and $200 higher for a Trinity-LR pair, and even that will be a special temporary price while we gain some traction. Don't wait if you already know you want some!
> 
> *Introductory Pricing (prices good until stock is on hand)*
> 
> *Trinity-CS*
> Satin Rosewood - $699
> Piano Black - $774
> Piano Rosewood - $799
> *Trinity-LR Pair*
> Satin Rosewood - $1699
> Piano Black - $1799
> Piano Rosewood - $1849
> *Trinity LCR Trio (2xLR, 1xCS)*
> Satin Rosewood - $2278
> Piano Black - $2509
> Piano Rosewood - $2581
> *Trinity 5.0 Set (2xLR, 3xCS)*
> Satin Rosewood - $3469
> Piano Black - $3959
> Piano Rosewood - $4079
> 
> _Note: The "CS" and "LR" models can be mixed and matched to form any combination you want. Just add up the prices of the number of CS's and the number of LR pairs you want and then subtract 5% to get the bundle price._


Can't wait to hear these in January at my GTG :woo:


----------



## woofersus

Melody news:

Adam LaBarge of Audioreview.com, who happens to be writing a review on the new Melody MK88 as we speak, included it in his "Best Choice Holiday Shopping Gude" for this year.

See http://reviews.audioreview.com/blog/audioreview-editors-best-choice-holiday-shopping-guide/3/


----------



## woofersus

Hey everybody, all systems are go for CES in a couple of weeks. We'll be in room *30-331* in the Venetian Tower. Be sure to come see us to hear the new Trinity's and some schweet Melody gear!


----------



## skeeter99

woofersus said:


> Hey everybody, all systems are go for CES in a couple of weeks. We'll be in room *30-331* in the Venetian Tower. Be sure to come see us to hear the new Trinity's and some schweet Melody gear!


Awesome! Be sure to take lots of pics :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules

just saw the melody/angel city audio ad in stereophile. thought that was pretty cool!! 

"thumbsup:


Matt


----------



## Mike_WI

*Stereophile ad*



Steve_vai_rules said:


> just saw the melody/angel city audio ad in stereophile. thought that was pretty cool!!
> 
> "thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Matt


I missed it. What issue/page?

Mike


----------



## HughACA

Mike,

It's the January (CES) issue.


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules

Mike_TX said:


> I missed it. What issue/page?
> 
> Mike


can't remember the page i was just browsing through it at chapters it was on the left hand side near the back, full page.

Am waiting for my copy of the january issue to come in the mail.


Matt


----------



## woofersus

There's been a half page Melody ad running for a couple of months now. Didn't know were were doing a full page ad for January though. Haven't gotten my January issue yet. Very cool.


----------



## HughACA

I'm broke. 



woofersus said:


> There's been a half page Melody ad running for a couple of months now. Didn't know were were doing a *full page ad* for January though. Haven't gotten my January issue yet. Very cool.


----------



## tesseract

I was looking and looking, couldn't find it. I finally did, nice work, guys.

Can't believe I missed the other ones, guess I need to spend a little more time with my periodicals. Browsing is all they get lately. Good catch, Matt.


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules

tesseract said:


> I was looking and looking, couldn't find it. I finally did, nice work, guys.
> 
> Can't believe I missed the other ones, guess I need to spend a little more time with my periodicals. Browsing is all they get lately. Good catch, Matt.


I was all like "sweet i know these dudes" had to point it out to my fiancee, lol.

im such a nerd. :rock:


Matt


----------



## Mike_WI

tesseract said:


> I was looking and looking, couldn't find it. I finally did, nice work, guys.
> 
> Can't believe I missed the other ones, guess I need to spend a little more time with my periodicals. Browsing is all they get lately. Good catch, Matt.


Page 100


----------



## TooManyToys

Since I can't read I don't get no magazines.

Could someone post a scan of the page?


----------



## dwayland

TooManyToys said:


> Since I can't read I don't get no magazines.
> 
> Could someone post a scan of the page?


Here you go! My wife thinks I am now even more of an audio geek after seeing me pose for these. ;-)


----------



## TooManyToys

*Wow !!!!!!!* "thumbsup:

Now with an honest to goodness mainstream ad maybe, _maybe_ the AutoCircle gods will allow Hugh to have his own circle since those are *HIS* speakers. :begging:






Although I won't hold my breath.

quote author=JohnR link=topic=79384.msg763910#msg763910 date=1271050839....... So, we're just going to continue with what we've always done, which is insist that circles are managed by someone directly involved in product design and development. And I really don't see your speaker line changing that for you. OK?

Thanks 

/quote :assshake:


Don't visit that site much no more anyhow.

Now that I've gotten that off my chest ....

Great ad Hugh - glad to see you with national exposure.


----------



## tesseract

I am envying Dwayland's weather, it doesn't look to be anywhere near 3 degrees there like it is here. *shiver* :goodvibes:


----------



## TooManyToys

I lived in Raleigh for a year. Could not take the summer heat/humidity. It made my hair stand up straight.


----------



## etcarroll

TooManyToys said:


> I lived in Raleigh for a year. Could not take the summer heat/humidity. It made my hair stand up straight.


And THEN it fell out...........?


----------



## TooManyToys

Yep.

Heat and humidity not a good thing.


----------



## HughACA

Derek,

YOU could have been our model at CES. 


dwayland said:


> Here you go! My wife thinks I am now even more of an audio geek after seeing me pose for these. ;-)


----------



## HughACA

Thanks Jack,

Well JohnR is the owner of AC so he can do whatever he wants.

The thing is he forgot where and how he inherited it from the original owner. 

Actually, there is a much bigger world than the internet so...


TooManyToys said:


> *Wow !!!!!!!* "thumbsup:
> 
> Now with an honest to goodness mainstream ad maybe, _maybe_ the AutoCircle gods will allow Hugh to have his own circle since those are *HIS* speakers. :begging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I won't hold my breath.
> 
> quote author=JohnR link=topic=79384.msg763910#msg763910 date=1271050839....... So, we're just going to continue with what we've always done, which is insist that circles are managed by someone directly involved in product design and development. And I really don't see your speaker line changing that for you. OK?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> /quote :assshake:
> 
> 
> Don't visit that site much no more anyhow.
> 
> Now that I've gotten that off my chest ....
> 
> Great ad Hugh - glad to see you with national exposure.


----------



## Mike_WI

*CES 2011 -- Onix @ Venetian Tower #30-331*



woofersus said:


> Hey everybody, all systems are go for CES in a couple of weeks. We'll be in room *30-331* in the Venetian Tower. Be sure to come see us to hear the new Trinity's and some schweet Melody gear!


This was posted a while ago, so wanted to remind people if they are going to CES.

Mike


----------



## woofersus

Thanks Mike! I'm putting the finishing touches on packing as we speak, and will be on an airplane at 6:15 tomorrow morning. Hope to see some familiar faces...er....screen names there.


----------



## Mike_WI

woofersus said:


> Thanks Mike! I'm putting the finishing touches on packing as we speak, and will be on an airplane at 6:15 tomorrow morning. Hope to see some familiar faces...er....screen names there.


I won't be there, but I asked some Vegas friends to stop by and say hi and take a few pics.

Mike


----------



## HughACA

That's nice of you Mike.

Thanks,


----------



## woofersus

*Specials!!!*

We are up and running here at CES and we are offering the same huge discounts for CES that we did for RMAF last fall. I will snap some pictures of the room (including the first Piano Black and Piano Rosewood samples of the ACA Trinity's!) as soon as I get a moment to breath.

Pricing is as follows:

Melody AN211 Integrated
Retail: $5679
Show Special: $3975

Melody AN300B Integrated
Retail: $5679
Show Special: $3975

Melody Pure Black 101 Preamplifier (formerly P1688 sig)
Retail: $4499
Show Special: $3149

Melody PM845 Mono Amplifier Pair
Retail: $7959
Show Special: $5571

Melody M845 Mono Amplifier Pair
Retail: $5899
Show Special: $4129

Melody Astro Black 50 Integrated (formerly I880)
Retail: $2539
Show Special: $1777

Melody Astro Black 22 Integrated (formerly I2A3)
Retail: $3169
Show Special: $2218

Melody MK88 Integrated
Retail: $1929
Intro/Show Special: $1395

And don't for get the new Angel City Audio Trinity speakers. They will remain at special intro pricing until production is complete. Just contact us to get put on "the list." 

LCR set in Satin Rosewood $2450
LCR set in Piano Black: $2588
LCR set in Piano Rosewood: $2638

See the first page of this thread for more detailed Trinity intro pricing.


----------



## skeeter99

Nice! Pic pics pics! Pics and descriptions of all the Melody products is huge as the amount of info previously available seems to have been pretty sparse ...

Scott


----------



## sandbagger

woofersus said:


> We are up and running here at CES and we are offering the same huge discounts for CES that we did for RMAF last fall. I will snap some pictures of the room (including the first Piano Black and Piano Rosewood samples of the ACA Trinity's!) as soon as I get a moment to breath.


Breathing Not Allowed, Now get those pics up:neener 1:


----------



## woofersus

Just so everybody knows, it's totally Kevin's fault I didn't get a chance to post any pictures last night.  We don't have a good camera with us since nobody had room in their luggage, but amongst the 10 or so attempts to snap a decent pick with a cell phone camera in low light we got a couple of halfway decent shots. I'll work on posting them.


----------



## edoggrc51

Can one of you guys sneak me in the back door? :applause: If I put the Viper in "super pursuit mode" I can be there in 2hours flat! :tanks alot:


----------



## HAL

Have fun at CES guy's! Hope things go well!


----------



## woofersus

Ok, for starters, here are a couple of pictures of the general setup we're running. It's the Pure Black 101 preamplifier, PM845 Monoblocks, and an Onix XCD-50.

This first one is with a flash. It somehow makes the room look more stark as well as bigger than it really is. There's only about 7 feet between the couch and the amps.










Next one without flash. The lighting in the room is dim, so this is closer to real life than the one above, but it's not quite as dark as this. Need a camera with higher ISO settings.









Next up, the premium finishes for the Trinity's...


----------



## Mike_WI

What room are you in?

Mike

*EDIT*
Okay, not listed as "Onix" but "Angel City Audio" and "Melody Valve Hi Fi"


----------



## Mike_WI

*Onix XCD-50 at CES*

Pic...


----------



## Mike_WI

More pics


----------



## HughACA

Mike,

You were here?


----------



## Mike_WI

Hugh said:


> Mike,
> 
> You were here?


No.
But my minions were.
:scratchchin::yes:

I think you were at lunch when they stopped by.
Maybe I'll make it next year.

Mike


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Mike_TX said:


> No.
> But my minions were.
> :scratchchin::yes:
> 
> I think you were at lunch when they stopped by.
> Maybe I'll make it next year.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for sending them our way, Mike. Likewise, my minions headed by Hugh were at lunch then. I think your friends will be dropping by again today.


----------



## skeeter99

Nhan, where's all the pics my friend??


----------



## dwayland

skeeter99 said:


> Nhan, where's all the pics my friend??


I really, really, really wanted to be there.... If I had been, I guarantee, I'd have had a least 3 pages of pictures and also some video up by now... ;-)

Hope you guys are having a great time!

Thanks so much for all of your hard work. I feel pretty guilty that I am not there helping out. :-(


----------



## woofersus

RMAF is fun. This show is intense. It's been good for us, but I'm definitely going to need a recovery day when I get home. 

Nhan is emailing me the pictures of the premium finish Trinities now.


----------



## django1

-10 For you guys and pictures:fryingpan:. Man you guys have uber audio equipment (probably including tube speaker wires :biglaugh and nobody brought a x*@!!* camera ?!? You guys probably need to bring a a woman to organize you next year :neener:.

+1 for Mike...


----------



## woofersus

django1 said:


> -10 For you guys and pictures:fryingpan:. Man you guys have uber audio equipment (probably including tube speaker wires :biglaugh and nobody brought a x*@!!* camera ?!? You guys probably need to bring a a woman to organize you next year :neener:.
> 
> +1 for Mike...


I know, I know. I had the goal of not checking any baggage this time arround and that limited my space. Next time I'll find a way to include it.

In any case, here's a picture we managed to get to turn out decent of the Piano Black and Piano Rosewood Trinities:


----------



## woofersus

BTW everybody, it appears we're about 4 weeks or so away from having the first 8 sets ("sets" meaning LCR trios) of Trinity's available. The cabinets are on the water and assembly shouldn't take too long once they're here. Add that to the preproduction samples of Piano Rosewood and Piano Black that are saleable since they came out great and we'll have about 10 LCR sets total. For those of you who want 5.0 sets that use the shallower surrounds, you may need to start with the front stage and add the surrounds from the next shipment just because there are obviously twice as many L/R models coming as C models in the initial batch. If you want the bigger ones then you're probably good to go.

We don't have a great feel for what configurations and finishes will be most popular yet, so please bear with us on this. Remember, these prices are NOT permanent. Most people who have heard these at shows (especially this one) have been astonished at our introductory price point and most have expected something in the $3k-$4k per pair range. I don't see us going quite that high, but I can guarantee those who get in at the initial pricing will be glad they did. (it is telling that these speakers are helping us move $8k mono amplifiers )

In any case, contact your dealer if you want in as a few are already spoken for.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

skeeter99 said:


> Nhan, where's all the pics my friend??


Sorry, Scott. It was my fault. I left the big camera at home and had a point and shoot with me. I don't like to use flash, so those p&S do not work too well in dimly lit room. I had some stomach trouble and was under a dizzy spell for much of the trip. I'll do better next time.


----------



## skeeter99

PhenomeNhan said:


> Sorry, Scott. It was my fault. I left the big camera at home and had a point and shoot with me. I don't like to use flash, so those p&S do not work too well in dimly lit room. I had some stomach trouble and was under a dizzy spell for much of the trip. I'll do better next time.


Well I guess since you were sick I'll let it pass this time :hide:

You can make up for it later this month at my place  I'm an ok photographer but we'll need to get some good pics up for all those that couldn't make it.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

skeeter99 said:


> Well I guess since you were sick I'll let it pass this time :hide:
> 
> You can make up for it later this month at my place  I'm an ok photographer but we'll need to get some good pics up for all those that couldn't make it.


Thanks, Scott. I'll do my nest to make it up to everyone later this month at your place . Just landed in DFW! Home sweet home!


----------



## sandbagger

PhenomeNhan said:


> Home sweet home!


Yea understand that one, 10pm flight out of vegas, 5am arival time in detroit, short drive home, shower and then straight to work...... going on hr #31 and it will probably be 33hrs without sleep


----------



## woofersus

Waiting for my departure now. Should land in ohio at about 9:30 tonight unless poor weather delays me. Then a 2hr drive home. Its weird when a 4hr flight eats up 7hrs because of the time difference.

After he dropped Nhan off at the airport early this morning, we went to the Little Saigon Restaurant in Chinatown and had Pho for breakfast.


----------



## django1

woofersus said:


> After he dropped Nhan off at the airport early this morning, we went to the Little Saigon Restaurant in Chinatown and had Pho for breakfast.


I've been getting grief for many years because of what I eat for breakfast. I enjoy just about anything except so called breakfast foods (eggs and sausage being the exception). Soup is right up there as a great day starter for me...
"thumbsup:


----------



## HughACA

Just finally got home after another long day dropping off Nhan and then Tim at LV airport plus driving back to LA and also delivered Melody people to LAX for their flight back to China.

May be I'll add my thoughts regarding CES tomorrow.

Overall, it was a success for our first time out.


----------

